# Custom switch & relay panel



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Been working on this for the last week or so in the evening when i have time. Six switches with LED's above them going to six relays all on individual fused circuits with another inline circuit on the power feed to the fuse block. Only the first four switches are going to be used for now but designed in two extra for when (not if) i decide to ad anymore lights or accessories. My lights should be in on wednesday so i'm pretty excited. All of my power feeds are already run to their appropriate spot in the truck so all i'll have to do is set the patterns on them, then mount and ground them and i'll be all set! I took my sweet time running wires and hooking everything up so it should never have to be done again! All connections were either soldered or I used heat shrink connections. Any questions feel free to ask.

Switch one- http://www.truckntow.com/pc-11465-147010-hella-oval-100-close-range-work-light-double.aspx i'm doing two of the long range, dual bulb ones.
Switch two- two whelen L32LAF LED beacons on each side of the safety rack
Switch three- Rear whelen Vertex HAW LED's
Switch four- Front whelen Vertex HAW LED's
Switch five- future use
Switch six- future use

Since i posted initital pics of the truck when i got it i have added a safety rack, tool box, HID headlights, and lettered it up. I'll post whole truck pics and vids after the lights go on. Oh, this is on the 06 in my sig.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice! Relays are the way to go so you can use those nice small switches. I like the indicator lamps too. Did you use a breaker to feed your fuse block?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

that looks very nice and very clean looking job. what do u figure u spent on the whole set up?


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice job! Try and post some pics of your truck with the lights installed if you can.

Gotta love attention to detail!

Steve


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

2COR517;808353 said:


> Very nice! Relays are the way to go so you can use those nice small switches. I like the indicator lamps too. Did you use a breaker to feed your fuse block?


Not a breaker but a wire with an inline fuse off of stud #2 on the trucks fuse block



2005_Sierra;808373 said:


> that looks very nice and very clean looking job. what do u figure u spent on the whole set up?


Probably around $70 in materials but a lot of hours trying to get everything perfect and redoing a lot of things if i didn't like the way they came out with the first time. Also, by taking my time i would get ideas the next day on how to do something better and would redo it. I'm glad i did though.



Shortstuff;808387 said:


> Very nice job! Try and post some pics of your truck with the lights installed if you can.
> 
> Gotta love attention to detail!
> 
> Steve


I definitely will, lights will be in on wednesday and figure by the following wednesday everything will be done.

Thank you for all the compliments guys! I absolutely love this kind of work


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Let us know how those Hella work out, those would make some good back up lights!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have the dual beam clear Hellas now.......there sick. You won't be disappointed with that purchase.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

is that fuse block mounted under the hood?....if so i hope you protect it somehow....they corrode up...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

You didn't buy all your stuff from them did you? Very clean looking job. I am currently redoing my switch set up in my truck too. But I am doing mine in the overhead console. I also put my truck to plow headlight switch up there also.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice job. If you plan to keep the fuse block and relays uncovered, take all the connections off and add some Di-electric grease to them then reinstall the connectors. Fuses also. It won't completely seal them, but will be better than being completely bare. In the future, you can save your self a lot of aggrivation down the road by using sealed components. Other than that though, nice work.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RepoMan207;808464 said:


> I have the dual beam clear Hellas now.......there sick. You won't be disappointed with that purchase.


Glad to hear it! I saw someone post pics of them on their backrack (maybe it was you) and have since been waiting to light up this truck with them! i can't wait to get this finished!



Dissociative;808495 said:


> is that fuse block mounted under the hood?....if so i hope you protect it somehow....they corrode up...


I have used these before under the hood and have never had a problem with corrosion. I would like to make a nice black cover for it at some point just to continue the factory appearance of the whole thing. But the fuses and connections are all di-electric greased you just can't tell too well since i wiped off all the excess.



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;808823 said:


> You didn't buy all your stuff from them did you? Very clean looking job. I am currently redoing my switch set up in my truck too. But I am doing mine in the overhead console. I also put my truck to plow headlight switch up there also.


If you meant from TruckNTow then no way! lol, they have cool stuff but this would have cost me a fortune! I bought all my warning lights from sirennet! I would have liked to do my switch setup up in the overhead console but because i have the option for the factory garage door buttons my console space is very small.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nicely done! Im working on something similar in my 09. Going to use my OEM warning light switch as a master for my bar, front and rear strobs, work lights and reverse over ride lights. Just got to pick up a couple more relays and ill be good to go. Im going to install the switches in my overhead consol.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Mike. I'll have to email ya some pic of my setup that I am currently working on. Send I have never seen the garage door option on those trucks.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

huh...i never used those under hood.........i guess i can try now......plow grease does wonders...

nice wires....looks factory


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

personally i would have built a box and put it behind the seat 

or went to jotto desk and got a black switch panel. and got a set of switches from way tek


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks, you just made my head hurt. I have always wanted to make something like that, but I get so over my head and now I seen this I want to try again once i get my truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, clean install. I'm about to get one from Galls.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

MCW, great work!

if you dont mind me picking your brain with a few questions, i am looking to do the same idea in my truck, maybe not 6, but definately 4.

if i understand, your wiring went something like this:
power off stud 2 to fuse block
power from each fuse to number ?? (86 maybe) on the relay
ground the opposite side of the relay to battery or frame?
trigger wire from the switch on one other side (what number?)
opposite from trigger is power run to light-B/U, amber, etc.
did you run a seperate power line to your switch panels for trigger power or use a jumper of some sort?
ground all your switches back to the frame or battery or somewhere?

i appreciate any help, im somewhat new to the wiring thing, so any help is great!

thanks,
Joe


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

no pics yet?


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

Not to thread hi-jack, but Im going to be wiring up my truck for the following:

Plow
Salter
Roof becon (dual 55w rotator)
90w whelen strobes
Electric Salter
4 Lin4's
Back up lights

My old set up, I had all the lights and the salter coming from the battery, fused by the battery, then into my truck where I made a switch panel. I daisy chained like 6 switches and ran everything off that.

This time, I want to do everything 100% safe. so am I supposed to send everything to relays THEN to the switch? should everything be wired separate of can you daisy chain the power on the relays?

Sorry, sounds confusing. I just don;t want my truck burning up.


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

WOW, awsome job, Im saving those pics..Im gonna totally do that over the offseason....great job


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

i used that same fuse block, but mines in the cab, i found a nice place under the dash. Made the wiring alot easier, no need to run everthing from the engine compartment to the cab and no worries about the elements.


----------

